# OVERDRIVE PROBLEM??????



## extreeme_48 (Apr 30, 2006)

1987 Stanza, idled rough when cold seemed to bog when floored in O/D. Replaced to TPS helped some, if I manually shift the car it seems to excellerate fine in L,L2, and Drive. The problem is definately in O/D. Car seems to run decent on flat ground in O/D can get up to 70-75 eventually and maintain that speed useing little pedal. If I try to go faster car does not seem to respond unless going down a hill. Also loses speed on the slightests of inclines or driving into a stiff wind can barely maintain 65-70. Flooring it gets me no more speed, almost seems to bog down when floored but only in O/D.


----------

